# S&w m&p 40



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Does anyone stock this gun locally? Or can anyone recommend a decent gunshop. This would be my first purchase, so I'm kinda clueless (but learning fast).


----------



## Hammerlock1 (Sep 22, 2009)

*M&P*

Check Scott's Outdoors/Mike's Gun Shop in Jay, they have the S&W M&P .45 for $449.00 I think on their Guns America site, may have the .40 as well..

HL1:hammer:


----------



## 706Z (Mar 30, 2011)

I got one and love it.Mine came without thumb safety,i prefer it that way.Just not concealable as my glocks,but for a truck or hunting,fishin gun its perfect.Also got nights,love those green dots.I know Mike's has mags,prolly got the gun.


----------



## sonicfisherman (Apr 8, 2009)

Academy had them last week when i was in there 499


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

I'll look up Academy.

Took my CCW at Styx last week and I had a chance to handle a 45 (Springfield 1911 I think), and I found it just a little difficult to handle. However, the 9mm (1911 as well) I put 50 rounds through was pretty close to what I want and can handle. 40 kinda ticks my box as something inbetween the 9mm and 45 I figure.

No idea if I'm a good shot or not. Never fired a gun before and got a straight bullseye with the 9mm on my first shot, and proceeded to spent the rest of the evening putting bullets through the bullseye.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Just checking Jay's inventory on Guns America - they have a few! Might wander up there at the weekend.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

CDNN (800-588-9500) is selling the M&P in 357 Sig for $399.99. (Add night sights for $30 extra) You can then get a factory .40 S&W barrel for the price difference and have a 2-caliber pistol. The mags are the same for either caliber.

They'll ship it to Nate (known here as Dixie) and he can transfer it to you for $20 including the call-in fee. You'll not pay any sales tax on the pistol either!


----------



## scubapro (Nov 27, 2010)

tinman said:


> I'll look up Academy.
> 
> Took my CCW at Styx last week and I had a chance to handle a 45 (Springfield 1911 I think), and I found it just a little difficult to handle. However, the 9mm (1911 as well) I put 50 rounds through was pretty close to what I want and can handle. 40 kinda ticks my box as something inbetween the 9mm and 45 I figure.
> 
> No idea if I'm a good shot or not. Never fired a gun before and got a straight bullseye with the 9mm on my first shot, and proceeded to spent the rest of the evening putting bullets through the bullseye.


 
If you want a .45 caliber bullet -- but prefer the frame size of a 9 or .40 pistol, consider the Glock 38 in .45 GAP. The ballistics are the same as 45 ACP, but softer shooting and very accurate. If you'd like to try out one before you buy, maybe you could meet up with me a the range and try it out.

The diehard 45 ACP folks usually dismiss the 45 GAP as not adding any benefit over the century old ACP -- but to the right shooter and in the right pistol, it has great benefits. The 45 GAP is what all FHP Troopers now carry on duty and the Speer Gold Dot 200 gr JHP has been a street-proven man stopper.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

2 calibre pistols and 45 GAP - first gun choice got very complicated.

I doubt this first gun will be my last, so I'll certainly check out your recommendation when I've got going a bit! :thumbup:

Just waiting for the NRA paperwork from Styx (for whatever reason, which they were deeply apologetic about, the NRA paperwork to them had been delayed), and then we'll book an appointment in Fort Walton to get the CCW.

Looking forward to having a new interest and it's difficult enough moving to a new country and starting from zero on everything again.


----------



## Lloyd (Mar 13, 2012)

After going through 50+ pistols, i always end up BACK with Glock.

I get bored with their reliability, Never had a functional problem with any glock, any generation, any caliber

The GAP round is cool, but its not cheap to shoot, nor is any centerfire caliber other than 9mm

If you go with the 9mm in any frame size you will get alot more range time for you money, and with modern JHP ammo, 9 will do the job, see trayvon martin case.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

Lloyd makes a good point. Before you decide on a caliber, go check availability and price of the ammo. 9mm is way cheaper than the others.
The most effective caliber in the world is no good if you can't afford to shoot it.


----------



## kaferhaus (Oct 8, 2009)

9mm Luger has been dispatching bad guys for about as long as the 45ACP has. So has the 38spl.... but all the "gurus" would have you believe that the 38 AND the 9mm aren't "enough gun". Of course they all get paid for shilling for advertisers. So what do you expect?

Personally, I love a 1911 in 45ACP. But.... I find them not the best option for CCW for the way I dress and in the southern climate. I mostly do not carry... but when I do it's either a .380 or small frame 9mm. Either will get someone off of you and that's what a CCW gun is for.... The chances of you or anyone else getting into a running gun fight with a intruder or "bad guy" are so tiny that your chance of winning the lotto are far greater.

9MM is a great choice because you can practice with it more as ammo is much less expensive.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Price of ammo is one thing I hadn't really considered I must admit, so 9mm may well come back into this.

I'm not sure what the gun equivalent of a garage queen car is (gun safe ornament??), but my gun will be used regularly. (At the range of course before someone thinks this will be a vocational purchase  ).


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

tinman said:


> Price of ammo is one thing I hadn't really considered I must admit, so 9mm may well come back into this.
> 
> I'm not sure what the gun equivalent of a garage queen car is (gun safe ornament??), but my gun will be used regularly. (At the range of course before someone thinks this will be a vocational purchase  ).


With the oncoming election ammo is already starting to disappear and get higher in cost. 9mm was and will be the cheapest and most readily available. Its also lighter and has higher capacity. Stopping power wise 9mm, .40, .45ACP and .357 Sig are all about the same. I think 9mm is the most efficient and balanced cartridge in that general category. If you want to kick it up a notch get 10mm.

Its called a safe queen. I prefer Glock, but the M&P series is a nice alternative.


----------



## tinman (Mar 26, 2012)

Gravity3694 said:


> Its called a safe queen. I prefer Glock, but the M&P series is a nice alternative.


The irony of me owning a Glock is not lost on me; a European buying a gun in America that's made in Europe, that he can't buy in Europe.

Sounds strange, but I'd like my first gun to be American made.


----------



## Gravity3694 (May 10, 2011)

tinman said:


> The irony of me owning a Glock is not lost on me; a European buying a gun in America that's made in Europe, that he can't buy in Europe.
> 
> Sounds strange, but I'd like my first gun to be American made.


Its kind of sad, but a good bulk of the gun market today is composed of foreign entities that at times is better than American offerings.


----------

